# Caravelle Electrotime Setomatic 1970's I Think



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

one that came in a batch i bought, just thought i would add the pics before it goes to the bay.













cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

please pm me the link and I might have a bid. I have a lot of 1977 watches already, but a lot of people are turning 40 next year!

I'm in the poor house at the moment following my latest incomings, so don't expect to get rich off me :tongue:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> please pm me the link and I might have a bid. I have a lot of 1977 watches already, but a lot of people are turning 40 next year!


 Nice detective work Scott. :thumbsup:

Caravelle, being a Bulova brand, use the same date coding system as their Accutrons. N7 = 1977.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

No Problem Scott, i have also put up that Memostar all sorted now with a replacement crown and stem...also a nice Casio W-36 Marlin as well if your into Digi's


----------

